# Costume Awards?



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I always have trouble with doing these, because I'm not sure what
the best "methods" are for doing this.
Such as, Best Costume, Scariest Costume, ect.

Last year, I let people vote, but that look about an hour away from our party.
So, what's the safest way to doing this? Any experiences or how you decide?


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Depending on how many people you have attending your party, you could set up a group of anonymous judges. Just ask certain people (5 maybe?) who they think have the Best, Scariest, etc. costumes of a list you have compiled. You yourself could choose the Top 3 or 4, and have then tally up what your anonymous judges say. That way, you don't take up a lot of time, and even the judges have a shot at winning!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

That's a good idea. I tried doing it myself one year with one other,
but people got supicious and thought we were choosing "our best friends."
Which, we weren't. And it made things harder because I want everyone to be satisfied.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thinking of making up a ballot, hand one out to everyone as they come in and then set a time for all ballots to be turned in.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just do it myself, nobody took it too seriously or got offended, and it was easier. That's the perks of being the host


----------



## Haint (Oct 1, 2009)

Since it is your party, I think you should be able to judge. There are some very nice "trophies" at Wal-Mart in the Candy Aisle. They are halloween themed and look much like a trophy from a professional shop. They also have a little bag of canday attached.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the guests that don't come in costume be judges. I usually have8- 9 trophies, I don't do a particular category, just let them decide on based on the theme of the trophy. I always do a slack a.. for one person that does not come in costume, still working on that one. . (this year it will be a corn cob stuck in a piece of roll of toliet paper with a skelton butt on it)!!!! This usually prompts them to dress up the next year. They do not want to win that 2 years in a row. Here are some I made for this years party.
Skull award, edgar allen poe award, frank award, gargoyle award, RIP award, eye matey award, spooky bone yard award and slack A, coming soon.
View attachment 6905


View attachment 6906


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

This is my first Halloween party. I'm also doing a "best costume." I have little ballots for folks to write down their choice and a pre-determined "Bewitching Hour" where the winner will be announced.

My catch is this and I think it will encourage folks to dress up too!

If you come in costume, you pitch in a $5 bill. When the winner is announced, they win the pot!


----------



## JSellers202 (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried using ballots the first year, but not many people voted. The next year I grabbed a couple of random people and had them vote. Every year since, I have last years winners judge the costumes. This gives them something to do and prevents them from winning two years in a row and seeming unfair.

For the trophies, I ordered them from Riherd's. Trophies are not that expensive and these feel "real", not like the plastic ones you find at Wal-mart. I use the witch for best costume, the pumpkin for funniest, a chili pot for best dish (its close to a cauldron) and I get two medals for best couple. I can try to find pictures if anyone is interested.

James


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I just do it myself, nobody took it too seriously or got offended, and it was easier. That's the perks of being the host


What she said. My party, I pick. Nobody has had a problem with that. (So far)


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to let everyone vote, but had problems with people voting for their family members who were most definitely not the best costume. This year, I'm the judge. I have no problem remaining objective.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We have a large group. 30 last year, expecting 40+ this year. Last year we did a ballot & categories were sexiest, scariest & best. We had everyone gather in the basement to start the contest, handed out ballots, then collected & counted. I feel popular vote is the fairest way. 

The problem we had was, since not everyone knows eachother, we got interesting descriptions written as the vote & I wasn't sure who they meant (ie. guy with creepy makeup).

This year categories are most original, best couple/group & best overall. We are still doing popular vote, but I will nominate 3 or 4 for each category. I will have them line up & hold a number (1, 2, 3). People will write the number on the ballots & make it easier to tally.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

We do one award for Best Costume that is chosen from ballots. This year the 'trophy' is the skeleton hand goblet from homegoods. I will probably fill it with candy or nips or something like that.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

This will be my first party and my first costume contest. The categories are sexiest, scariest and most glamorous. Since its a small party I plan to hand out ballots and let everyone vote. since its a Witches Wingding party the trophys are decorated brooms


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

We also have silliest costume awards  But we don't have sexiest, so i guess it's a fair trade.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, since mine are all teenagers - I plan to tell them there is anonymous judges (there will be parents helping me chaperone) walking amoungst them - and then I will announce the winners after I talk with the judges - but I'll just be doing the judging! LOL

Since this is the first year for a costume contest, I didn't get too crazy with the awards - I did buy the cheapo ones from WM....as much as I hated to. But took the candy out, and painted them up some, tried to make them a little more...original I guess! LOL I plan to put some money, in each one.

I don't think I'll stick with categories - just go with top 3 costumes.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

We had over 50 people last year and used balloting to vote. I like doing it that way because everyone feels more involved. We're refining our categories though. We're going to have Best Costume, Best Couple, Best Group, Sexiest Costume, Scariest Costume, Best Home made, Favorite Costume (may not be the best one there, but YOUR favorite) and another new category.....WTF?!?! Every year there's a coupel of costumes that are so obscure that most of the people just scratch their heads and wonder what it is. 


It's a lot of categories, but it's nice to get more people involved in the fun of the costumes. Oh, and we have a couple of people pass out and gather then count the ballots. What we need to do is find a better viewing place so everyone can see. Our yard is pretty small, the garage is TOO small if the crowd is big. We might have them go to the other end of the pool so more people can view. Oh, and we have an emcee announce just exactly WHAT their costume is, so to help people write down on the ballots . Otherwise the descriptions get a bit interesting. Makes counting a challenge!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Heres the ballot Im using...this is my first party so we'll see how it goes









and heres the trophy and prize. A halloween mug full of candy and goodies 
yeah Im cheap LOL


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

My buddy has been having a Halloween party not for about 4 or 5 years and each year we fine tune it and make it a little better. Normally we'll get about 40 to 50 people each year and its a costume mandatory party *(save if your just getting off of work or something)*

Normally it's me and my buddy who make the ruling on the costume choices *(sexiest, best, best couple, most original)* Normally I'll throw out for 2 or 3 kegs of beer and charge people 5 bucks to come in and drink all night. Whatever money is left over after I get the money back on the kegs gets broken up between Best Costume, Sexiest, and Best Couple ( 50 - 25 -25 )

Pretty much me and him just travel around through the night and talk to different people, "Hey, who do you think is the best?" and get a good feel of who people are thinking. It works out the easiest I think, ballots are too time consuming.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Obcessedwit said:


> I have the guests that don't come in costume be judges. I usually have8- 9 trophies, I don't do a particular category, just let them decide on based on the theme of the trophy. I always do a slack a.. for one person that does not come in costume, still working on that one. . (this year it will be a corn cob stuck in a piece of roll of toliet paper with a skelton butt on it)!!!! This usually prompts them to dress up the next year. They do not want to win that 2 years in a row. Here are some I made for this years party.
> Skull award, edgar allen poe award, frank award, gargoyle award, RIP award, eye matey award, spooky bone yard award and slack A, coming soon.


Nice looking trophies obcessed! Do you just buy old trophies at the thrift store and then add the top? And how did you make those busts? Or do you buy them that way?

MsM


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I make a ballot for people to fill out and at some point during the party I just make an announcement that we are going to vote and I take everyone's ballots and figure out who the winners are. 

This years I have a ballot that says best costume, scariest costume, and most original costume. The top 3 for best costume will get 1, 2, and 3 place. 

As for my "trophies" I am currently debating what to do about that. My original idea was to make some of little homemade buttons that you can get at craft stores, but I saw a thread on here where someone made trophies out of fake hands. I am thinking about trying to put that together. 

I am giving out little prize baskets for the winners of the contest and some other games. I got some little things at Target and some nicer containers of candy. I also got some soaps shaped like fingers off of Etsy!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

We do ballots, have a small slotted box. We prod people most of the night to vote. We just have a best Male and Best Female costume award. The instructions say "Don't vote for yourself. If you really think your costume is the best, then vote for who you think is 'second best'". It has never been an issue, people are honest and objective. We usually have 30-50 people at the party.

Have not made trophies, we usually give $50 gift certs to Home Depot and Bed and Bath, but I think this year I might try to get a little more creative...


----------

